# 1968 ccm charger



## theterrym (Oct 23, 2015)

Just picked up this original CCM Charger three speed. It had a few broken spokes and the seat it a bit rough, but it came with a new seat cover to put on. A few easy fixes, some polishing and this ride will be ready to go. Ill post more pics when its all cleaned up.


----------

